# Sing-along with your pt. (funny) :)



## redneckmedic (Nov 5, 2011)

So by now evrybody and their dog has heard billy currington's song love gone wrong. Most cheerful song about a breakup (oxymoron, right?) I've ever heard. Had a 73 yo PT last night. Nothin interesting, just IFT to facility about 60 mile away. Didn't have a good day yesterday but she changed that. I was singin the catch line of the song " ba bada bada ba...." forever with my partner givin me that im gonna shoot you look. I sing it all the time and he's tired of it but i do it anyway lol. Pt hadnt said 2 sentences to me until about halfway through the trip. Started singing the next verse after that... long story short we was singin our favorite country tunes all the way through. This lady new all the brand new stuff, and she loves Brantley Gilbert as much as I do (didn't think that was possible  haha). Also knew all my Cash favorites and Willie. Had a good time til my partner started singin black n yellow (think its by luda, idk) usually dont listen to it but it's ok. The old lady knew that too! When we were almost there I patched us in as an ETA of 5 to the receiving facility with a 73 y/o female singing black n yellow. Partner cracked up and so did dispatch. Our dispatcher is funny anyway but after that one she keyed up about 4 times before she quit laughin long enough to acknowledge. So I was in a much better mood and decided me and partner is gonna burn CD'S to play in our rig (our rig has a cd player and radio in the back) to play for our patients at their request haha. Might have to run that by control though. So now our unofficial rig name and call sign on the radio is karaoke party taxi. Ah, good times in our screwed up service and with our whacked out patients (and crew, too) haha.


----------



## Forrest (Nov 5, 2011)

I sing to the dementia PTs all the time. At my second job we have all new chevys that have the aux. Import for ipods and phones so we play Pandora or youtube by Pt request. Makes the whole day go by more delightfuly. 

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lucky. I never get to hear anything but silence in the rig, granted I don't spend much time in the ambulance (volunteer company with no shifts). Spending on the crew, we might turn on the country station coming back from the trauma/cardiac center which is 20 minutes away.


----------



## Remeber343 (Nov 6, 2011)

For those long rides returning back from facilities, i might recommend a FM transmitter for your Ipod, works wonder!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! Wish every pt could be like that, lol. thered be alot less stress...


----------



## Nerd13 (Nov 7, 2011)

Music is a great tool to use with patients. Our newer rigs either have volume control in the back or the driver can move the balance to the back where there are speakers. Its great on IFTs and a lot of other non-critical calls to keep the pts calm. Especially when dealing with teenagers! Of course it's also great for the ride back to quarters haha.


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I had a pt that we were doing a 70 mile interfacility transport with, who, out of the blue decided to sing to me Zip-a-dee do da Zip-a-day My oh my what a wonderful day.... he knew the entire song and we sang it over and over it agian. I have yet to have a pt quite that entertaining. He also told jokes lol


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 25, 2011)

hahahah... can't say I've ever done any sort of singing with my patients...


----------



## jkrewko (Nov 29, 2011)

on all my 911 psych calls i always let patients pick the radio station they want. it tends to chill them out and make my job a lot easier


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*This*

[YOUTUBE] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3kUSSRbH58 [/YOUTUBE]


----------

